# Ultegra SL shifters with Ultegra 6700 RD compatiblity



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello there guys:
I look around but didn't find anything. Is it possible to use Ultegra SL shifters with the new Ultegra 6700 RD? can it work?:idea:


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

how about the 6700 FD can it still work with Ultegra SL shifters too?:idea:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Both the 6700 FD and RD will work fine with the Ultegra 6600 shifters. The only issue I'm aware of is mixing pre-6700 shifters with the new (6700) brakesets, because the pivot points have changed. They're still compatible, but won't perform 'optimally'.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Both the 6700 FD and RD will work fine with the Ultegra 6600 shifters. The only issue I'm aware of is mixing pre-6700 shifters with the new (6700) brakesets, because the pivot points have changed. They're still compatible, but won't perform 'optimally'.


What do you mean by pre-6700 shifters?:idea:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lockwood1 said:


> What do you mean by pre-6700 shifters?:idea:


Preceeding, as in 6600, 6500....


----------



## rock mafia (Aug 1, 2009)

lockwood1 said:


> how about the 6700 FD can it still work with Ultegra SL shifters too?:idea:



Yes. I have one, used it with 6600 and 7800 shifters.


----------

